# ~Took the plunge~



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Aw, you thought this thread was gonna be about something else, didn't you? :HistericalSmiley:

Actually, I just wanted to share that I ordered my very first Red Madan pinbrush (never owned a Madan before) and steel comb. Been using a plastic comb all these years & it's starting to get bent up. Anyone else own a Madan Red? How does it differ from the Blue one? I really wanted the purple but they were out in the size I requested. Anyhow, I wanted to see how this brush compares to the Chris Christensen pinbrush. Any experiences you've had would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I also just ordered my first Madan! I am so anxious to get it in and try it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the black with red...it's firm. I couldn't get along without it. When we first moved and were very disorganized my DH came out of the bathroom carrying MiMi's madan brush. I asked if he had just use it on his own hair (he has long silky blond hair that gets tangled). He said it was the best brush he had ever used. LOL Someday, I'm going to buy him one.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I use the black and LOVE it! I'll be anxious to hear how the red works for you.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

As I understand it, the colors are differences in bristle flexibility, firmness, or something.......right? I saw the various recommendations for the breeds associated with each of the colors, but Maltese was associated with 3 of them. It was confusing, so I ordered one of them that was recommended for our fluffs...and then I ordered a steel comb also (finally!)..Yay! The pins on my CC brush are starting to fall out.....used to death over the years...LOL!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE the Madan brushes - they're the only ones I use for Bailey. We have a Purple one in the regular size and it's "medium-soft". I also have a smaller one in Red but I believe the smaller ones are supposed to be all the same firmness. I like the small one much better because it's firm and works way better for Bailey. I find the Purple one to be a little too soft but it works really well when his hair is shorter and easier to groom. If I were to get another one in the regular size, I would get a black one.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love the red for my girls. As far as I remember, the purple is about the same as the red.
xoxoxo


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

KAG said:


> I love the red for my girls. As far as I remember, the purple is about the same as the red.
> xoxoxo


 Good, I ordered the red, and now I feel better hearing someone else here has and they like it for their fluffs.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

almitra said:


> Aw, you thought this thread was gonna be about something else, didn't you? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Actually, I just wanted to share that I ordered my very first Red Madan pinbrush (never owned a Madan before) and steel comb. Been using a plastic comb all these years & it's starting to get bent up. Anyone else own a Madan Red? How does it differ from the Blue one? I really wanted the purple but they were out in the size I requested. Anyhow, I wanted to see how this brush compares to the Chris Christensen pin brush. Any experiences you've had would be appreciated. TIA!


Going from a plastic brush to the Madan you will be very satisfied. Your dog will love it, I have the green and pink Madan brushes and they have served me well. However after getting the (*Purple*) Christensen brush, I see even a difference in that, as the brass pins glide through the hair even more effortlessly.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Whoa--what a grooming repertoire you have there, girl. Do you do that professionally?


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

almitra said:


> Whoa--what a grooming repertoire you have there, girl. Do you do that professionally?


This is a small investment into mans best friend and nothing's too good for daddies little girl. All the brushes, scissors and 
metal combs, grooming table, 3rd arm & dog dryer cost about $950 and should last a lifetime.

The shampoo products cost annually approximately $400.

I bathe her every week to 10 days. And do a quick freshener up for ears nails eye & facial hair trim whenever
needed.(usually every other bath) Now if I was to take her to the groomers twice a month ($35 X 2 = $70)
with a clip once every 3 months ($60) I really don't know what the charge, cuz I've never done that. Lets 
just say that I do it professionally for myself, by saving tons of $$. As a side benefit I have created a bond with
my dog, know that she is being treated like a queen. I have learned so much here from the experts and my breeder. 

One other added benefit is I have cut my grooming time down to 1 hr from bathe to dry and 5 minutes every morning:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had an orange one which wasn't great but I love the blue one I have. I still do find that some of the pins sink in but in the orange one they dropped out. I love them anyway.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Sandra,

I hope you don't mind. 
Thank you for your comment on Lena's picture 
I tried to send you a PM but couldn't.
you have beautiful babies :wub:


----------

